# Spinning rod for 8 and bait



## NESurfcaster (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this dangerous? Do I run a serious risk of having it slip and cut my finger? What about 6 and bait? 

I've always been a FW shore guy so I never felt the need to purchase/learn to cast conventional. Fishing from the beach is a new ballgame, but for chucking bait it seems conventional is probably the way to go.

Anybody throwing 8 and bait on a spinner? Whats a good conventional setup to start out on, strictly for throwing bait?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

where are you going? you may not need that much weight.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

tape ur finger and let it rip..........ive cut mine throwing braid but it was after fishing an entire week.....and many brew...it will wear on it


----------



## NESurfcaster (Aug 9, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> where are you going? you may not need that much weight.


I fish the Long Island Sound in CT (various locations), CT River, and Beaches in ME primarily. I also vacation in Vero Beach Florida or Hilton Head SC annually, but I have never fished there and would like to.

Im relatively new to surf fishing. I have two setups currently, both for plugging. I'm looking for a heavier bait setup and another lighter plugging setup (which I already posted a thread about).


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Just tighten up your drag before you cast and you'll be ok. I've casted up to 1 lb (weight and bait) without any issues. I use about 100 yards of 80 lb Powerpro on top of 500 yards of 50 lb braid for my casted shark rigs. I get a few cuts each trip, but only when the drag slips while casting, which can easily be prevented.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Anybody throwing 8 and bait on a spinner? Whats a good conventional setup to start out on, strictly for throwing bait?[/QUOTE]

You can do it on a spinner, but after usiing nothing but spinners for years, I found the switch to conventional for baits that heavy to be much less intimidating than I would have anticipated. 

I started with a Penn 525 Mag and a Saltist 30 H on appropriate rods (search this site and you will find dozens of threads as to what is a good starter conventional rod) and found both of those reels to be incredibly forgiving for the newbie. Both are reels that as you progress in ability and confidence you will have a hard time outgrowing. 
Both of them have their fans. Both of them are great reels. Both of them will serve you well for years to come on a variety of rods for a variety of applications. Which one you decide on will be simply personal preference.
And when you decide to move on you will be able to get 75-80% of their cost by re-selling them here or eleswhere. 
If you take care of your tackle, you can "try out" a lot of different stuff for $10 or $20 bucks a season by buying used and re-selling until you find what works perfectly for you. Same goes for rods...

I resisted the conventional gig for years, scared of the learning curve, but in one year I have already gone over to the "dark side" to older un-magged Abus, and I am never going back.
Another Abu arrives and a spinner (and spinning rod) leaves.

Don't fear the round reels!


----------



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

My passion down here in Florida is Pompano and what eats Pompano....Blacktips and Spinner sharks.

I made the switch to the darkside 7 years ago and wont go back. After trial and error here are some good suggestions to get started.

New or used the Penn 535, 545, or 555. I've had all three and have had them magged out. After a 50yd to 100yd cast you'll still have enough 25lb mono to stop a 150lb, 250lb, or 350lb shark with the above reels.

A cheaper way to give it a try is an old school Penn 505HS. This was my first big convetional. I bought it from my mentor who also magged it for me. I paid $70.00 for it and two weeks later I landed a 8 1/2 footer at 240lbs. I will never sell this reel. It cast just as good if not better than my 545. You can find these reels in good shape on ebay for $50 unmagged.

As far as rods the big 12' Ugly stick loads real easy.
The big Ocean Masters are pretty good.
The old Breakaway 1508 is real good.
The new Breakaway HDX is real good.
On the hig end are Conoflex, Zziplex, and AFAW that have awesome heavy heavers. 

This list of rods new are roughly $80, $120, $200, And $400.

The previous poster said something valuable. If you dont like it or want to upgrade you can always sell it. Good luck in your search. Knowledge before you buy is invaluable.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I know a lot of guys like throwing that much with a spinner, but I hate it! 


I made the mistake of doing a pendulum cast with 8 ounces on a spinning rod. I about fillet my finger. The line cut down into the lower levels of skin, just before the muscle. That got me out of the spinning business. I have one spinning rod for sea trout and one 2-6 ounce rod for throwing plugs at strippers and stick fishing. I typically won't throw more than 5 ounces on it, most of the time 3-4. The rest are conventional, I even use a conventional for slinging lead at Spanish mackerel. But that's just me, I like the control I have with a conventional and don't have to worry about cuts or the like. 

But it seems to work for others and it really comes down to preference and faith. I don't feel comfortable with a fully loaded blank with 8 ounces on a spinning setup. Gives me the heebegeebies.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

The other guys have great advice so theres no point of me posting much. For the rods ugly stick, ocean master, daiwa emblem, and st. croix mojo surf are all good rods for this purpose.


----------



## NESurfcaster (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I've been intimidated by going conventional, but its time to step up. 

Another question, when you refer to a conventional as "magged" what does that mean? Shows how little I know of conventionals...


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you decide to stay with a spinner try the breakaway canon http://www.gregsbaitshack.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=294 . You can throw 8nbait real good with them. I also started using them on my lighter rods for throwing sting silvers and glass minnow. With heavy weights wrap the line twice around the barrel and you wont have to tighten down the drag. They will really spoil you.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

NESurfcaster said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I've been intimidated by going conventional, but its time to step up.
> 
> Another question, when you refer to a conventional as "magged" what does that mean? Shows how little I know of conventionals...


The installation of magnets in the side plate to help slow the revolutions of the spool when casting. Some reels come already magged (Penn 525, Daiwa Saltist , et al...) and some folks do it themselves just by glueing in small magnets. 
Some have an adjuster on the side of the reel that move the magnets closer to, or further from, the spool, affecting how much the magnets come into play. 
On the home made versions people will refer to "Static" magging, which means the magnets are simply glued into place and there is no provision for adjustment.

I've never magged a reel, but if you did a search on this site you would come up with a ton of info on doing it.

The conventional (no pun intended) wisdom is that magged reels are much easier to learn on because they greatly reduce the backlashes that occur when you are first starting out, or when you are throwing lighter baits into a heavy wind. 
That was why my original post reccommended either the Penn 525 or Daiwa Saltist. 
I was in your exact position last Fall, when I finally bought my first conventional setup. It was a Saltist and an 11'6" Star rod that I bought from Red Drum Tackle in Buxton. (Both Red Drum and Frank & Fran's in Avon will let you take a conventional setup out to the beach with you to try out to see if you like it.) 
I had used baitcasting reels for bass fishing for years, so I was pretty comfortable with the mechanics of casting them, but had always thought that they would be completly different in the surf with the big reels and rods. But they weren't. 
I was shocked at how easy it was to control with the magging on the Saltist. I think I threw that reel for a week before I put a backlash in it.
From there I tried the Penn 525 and liked that even better, so I sold the Daiwa.
Then I read a great review (on this site) for older Abus made by Jerry Foran down in Florida, was intrigued by them and the idea of an "old time" kind of conventional, and bought one. It has no magging whatsoever, but I found that I could cast it at least as far as the Penn or Daiwa, and I just loved how it looked and felt. I now have three, and I don't find them harder to cast than either of the two magged reels. 
All that being said, I am looking forward to the release of the new Penn 515 that has been talked about here.

Look around (here and elsewhere) and you can certainly find good deals on a used Penn or Daiwa Saltist. Ebay might be cheaper, but I have found that by buying from P&S guys you just about always get gear that has been taken care of, and you are buying from people that are part of a community. People here just don't seem inclined to rip each other off by selling crappy gear.
Good Luck!


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

NESurfcaster said:


> Is this dangerous? Do I run a serious risk of having it slip and cut my finger? What about 6 and bait?
> 
> I've always been a FW shore guy so I never felt the need to purchase/learn to cast conventional. Fishing from the beach is a new ballgame, but for chucking bait it seems conventional is probably the way to go.
> 
> Anybody throwing 8 and bait on a spinner? Whats a good conventional setup to start out on, strictly for throwing bait?


No problem throwing 8nbait on a spinner....I use the leather forefinger thong found at most tackle shops....use 80lb braid casting leader to 20/30 braid running line.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

dont let others make you leave spinners.. LOL If you like spinners stay with them.. I throw both, and like both in real world fishing situations... I have two spinning combos and for the weight you want to throw I would look at the SUR1508. I love them, and they will throw 8nbait, however it LOVES 6nbait..


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Had the same problem as most using spinning reels, sore finger. I installed a Cannon, problem solved. Really no need to tighten drag with two or three wraps on the Cannon. Good to go!!


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

kmw21230 said:


> dont let others make you leave spinners.. LOL If you like spinners stay with them..


I agree. You should do what works best for you. But you won't know which is better until you try both.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

"Had the same problem as most using spinning reels, sore finger. I installed a Cannon, problem solved. Really no need to tighten drag with two or three wraps on the Cannon. Good to go!! "

X2

Have 60 lb mono shock over 20 lb braid so a leather finger works ok, but love the cannon.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Do yourself a favor & get a 7000 Abu & leave that spinner for other things!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Threw conventional since I started..*

Won't push it on someone that likes spinners though.. Only uses I have for a spinner is for lures small and large... Although if you are good with a spinner,it can be an excellent 8nbait slinger... Several of my freinds can cast 8nbait with a spinner as far as conventionals,and catch plenty of big fish with em,so they are usuable tools... One thing's for sure,if you are standing up to your waist in water and need to sling a bait out in the dark,a spinner has it's advantages.....jmo


----------



## Putty (Jun 29, 2009)

Someone a while back suggested the tape that Vets use for dogs. Works for me. Just wrap around three or four times.



http://www.petco.com/product/111024...aspx?CoreCat=LN_Shopping_DogSupplies_FirstAid


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

NESurfcaster said:


> Is this dangerous? Do I run a serious risk of having it slip and cut my finger? What about 6 and bait?
> Smooth cast and not a "power" cast will give you distance.
> I've always been a FW shore guy so I never felt the need to purchase/learn to cast conventional. Fishing from the beach is a new ballgame, but for chucking bait it seems conventional is probably the way to go.
> Spinner will get just as far.
> Anybody throwing 8 and bait on a spinner? Whats a good conventional setup to start out on, strictly for throwing bait?


Do you really need 8. OBX has some mean current in some places. 8+ bait is tough. Weight depends on what you need to hold bottom with the bait.


Drumdum said:


> Won't push it on someone that likes spinners though.. Only uses I have for a spinner is for lures small and large... Although if you are good with a spinner,it can be an excellent 8nbait slinger... Several of my freinds can cast 8nbait with a spinner as far as conventionals,and catch plenty of big fish with em,so they are usuable tools... One thing's for sure,if you are standing up to your waist in water and need to sling a bait out in the dark,a spinner has it's advantages.....jmo[/QUO TE[/I]
> I agree with Drumdum about a spinner when you are waist deep. IMO, don't throw 8 when 4 will do.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

On-line sale
BP, Ocean Master® Cape Point Spinning Rod

I tried this one, but took the HDX instead.

The unusual seat can be taped down when adding a cannon. This may not be needed but it increased my confidence.


----------



## NESurfcaster (Aug 9, 2010)

rattler said:


> Do you really need 8. OBX has some mean current in some places. 8+ bait is tough. Weight depends on what you need to hold bottom with the bait.
> 
> 
> Drumdum said:
> ...


----------



## Pennman101 (Jul 26, 2010)

i throw 8 n bait with my penn 850s all day and never had a prob couple small cuts, but iv got burnt with my heavers to. so its about the same for me. i love the 850s cause the spool is just so deep on them


----------

